# Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 External Gear Mech best position



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello guys

I have been around MTB since 1987 and now after retirement I am a bicycle mechanic, also complety new to IGH, here in Venezuela NO BODY likes or use them, I found a very sweet deal on a Rohloff hub disc and I am in the process of desing my new build.
I am going to use a 29er frame with IS brake mount, so I manage myself to fabricate my own version of the speedbone using an old brake mount from the spare bag to match the OEM2 plate, I also have a 13T sprokect, since this is my first aproach to IGH I will use it with a 32T chainring to gain the lowest gear I can.
My concern at this point is where to locate the External Gear Mech, I have been lurking in the forum and found that some people prefer the rear location and run the cables over the brake, while others rather to use it below the chainstays running the cables forward in the bottom of the frame.
My frame as many others do not have provision to use a Rohloff Speed Hub so for me is the same but I would like to know what do you think.
Any idea that could help me in this new build will be highly appreciate.

Thanks in advance and pictures soon


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Very nice! Keep us all posted.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Midle Age Warrior said:


> My concern at this point is where to locate the External Gear Mech, I have been lurking in the forum and found that some people prefer the rear location and run the cables over the brake, while others rather to use it below the chainstays running the cables forward in the bottom of the frame.
> My frame as many others do not have provision to use a Rohloff Speed Hub so for me is the same but I would like to know what do you think.
> Any idea that could help me in this new build will be highly appreciate.
> 
> Thanks in advance and pictures soon












I've always setup my Rohloff's as shown in the image above.

I think it looks neater and the opening of the external gear mech is pointed down so water isn't draining into the enclosure.


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

That is exactly the kind of info I was looking for.
Thanks Vik


----------



## -jes (Feb 6, 2011)

As per Vik.


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

As per Vik, thanks to you too -jes.
I will use this setup plus full hosed cables


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

On my last frame , a Cannondale 1FG , I passed the cables with the brake , using V-Brake noodle to avoid cable bend.
I have a new Rohloff Kocmo frame , so it's standard , under main tube passage.


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

fokof said:


> On my last frame , a Cannondale 1FG , I passed the cables with the brake , using V-Brake noodle to avoid cable bend.


Very nice setup indeed, I have more material to work with.
Thanks for all the inputs


----------



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

We prefer to run them horizontal so that the gear mech is parallel to the chainstay. This both minimizes bends in the housing, which can cause friction, and also keeps the cable box from filling with water. If you're using the hub in an extremely wet environment, you might prefer to set the gear box up like @vikb did so that it is pointing down.

Here are a few examples of set-ups we've put together:








Surly Moonlander








Independent Fabrication custom








Ventana El Capitan


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok guys I promised some pics of my project, enjoy them

I made my own OEM plate stoper out of and old brake mount



a few pics showing how it fit





I also laced the wheels



I will post mor pics of the final product


----------

